# Q7 vs XC90 in Top Gear's Winter Olympics 2006



## klee (Jul 10, 2002)

hope this isn't a repost 
http://video.google.com/videop...+gear


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

a MUST see!!!


----------



## FineProperty (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (Uriah)*

OMG...the two of them, driving like it's a rally...worth watching for sure.


----------



## Yahh. (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: (FineProperty)*

But what is JC talking about? Stupid seat layout, ugly and less spacius than the volvo?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (Yahh.)*

Looks like the Audi wins in every thing they do. I think its hilarious how he folds down the seats in the Q7 so easily and Clarkson owns the damn volvo and doesnt know how to do it without phoning his wifey. LOL


----------



## Elkmtnmotors (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (ProjectA3)*

I don't know if it a testament of the vehicles functionality. I bet Volvo sales people are thinking "we don't need any more help selling the XC 90)
I think that if they just did a slalom without all the shooting, etc it would be interesting to see.
Just like the German video showing the Volvo XC90 - the BMW sedan and X3 - the Allroad and the Nissan Pathfinder - and Lexus going up the ski hill and only the Allroad making it!
Here is the link:

http://video.google.com/videop...=audi

Jeff Simons
970 948 9865


----------



## klee (Jul 10, 2002)

wow, that's pretty cool. although, it was up against the X5 and XC70, not the X3 and XC90.


----------



## DBLFRVGNGN (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: (ProjectA3)*

The whole 'photo finish' style ending of their little race was pretty staged. It looks like the Q7 smoked the crap outta the Volvo. Right from the start the Audi got a big jump.
RB


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

I thoroughly enjoyed it _Gripping Stuff_ Clarkson & May are fantastic


----------



## audi_danny (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: (phaeton)*

it was just a winter olympics special edition of the show. dont think it was supposed to be taken as a serious review. more just a bit of fun and excuse to **** about in cars


----------



## matchstickVR (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: (audi_danny)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif gay


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (DBLFRVGNGN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBLFRVGNGN* »_The whole 'photo finish' style ending of their little race was pretty staged. It looks like the Q7 smoked the crap outta the Volvo. Right from the start the Audi got a big jump.
RB

You mean they didn't tip you off when the tree fell?






















I LOVE what Top Gear is doing. I had a high res version of this recently on the Audi Q7 launch, and we all sat riveted watching it (including folks from Audi). As a critique on a car, I'm less enthusiastic. Ugly as a troll???? Granted looks are subjective, and the XC90 has more of a traditional SUV profile, but I don't think Q7 is as ugly as a troll. I actually think it's one of the more attractive SUVs out there (as is the XC90... I run both fourtitude and swedespeed though, so consider me VERY biased). 
XC90 is bigger, at least it sure seems that way. The more squared of C-pillar make for a huge trunk, and the split trunk lid is handy. Further, the taller roof line makes sitting in the third row a little more bearable.
I didn't get the seat thing though at all. Clarkson bags on the seat layout of the Q7 and suggests Audi designers just 'read about kids' rather than having them, but then can't put the seats down in the XC90. I don't get it.
Still..... loved the piece, as is typical for me of that show.


----------



## rdollie (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Well, the third row seats in the Volvo are actually quite easy to use (lift handle up at front and shove seat bottom back and then pull seatback down to floor) but given that there are no standards its not surprising that Jeremy didn't know how to use the setup if he never tried before. Unfortunate for Volvo but fair as I doubt it was intentional bias on Jeremy's part (owner of a XC90 and GT40 - both Ford products.)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (rdollie)*

It was just odd that they said the seating in the Q7 was 'all wrong' but didn't explain, then he had the problem with the XC90 seats. I still loved the piece mind you, and actually think both cars are two of the best SUVs money can buy, but that part left me questioning what they meant.


----------



## TRegKnowItAll (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Dead link to the Top Gear Video.....


----------



## rahooo (Jan 4, 2006)

typical top gear, the never like audis..fact..the only ones they like are the rs6 and rs4...they are always biased like that..I have been watching it for 10 years and it is always the same


----------



## rdollie (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: (rahooo)*

That could explain why this wasn't a real comparison since Top Gear definitely doesn't car for Volvos either.

_Quote, originally posted by *rahooo* »_typical top gear, the never like audis..fact..the only ones they like are the rs6 and rs4...they are always biased like that..I have been watching it for 10 years and it is always the same


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (rdollie)*

Clarkson mentions in the video that he owns an XC90.


----------



## rdollie (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

A more accurate statement would be that his WIFE owns the Volvo, not him. Clarkson has a couple of cars including a GT40 (unless he actually dumped it as he had threatened Ford due to quality issues.)

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Clarkson mentions in the video that he owns an XC90.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (rdollie)*

I think he did according to an ex-SVT employee I know.
He spoke fondly of the XC90 though.... an old Labrador.


----------

